# Riss im Steuerrohr :(



## punkrockhamburg (3. August 2008)

So eine Kacke!

Da mach ich mir extra die Mühe, den Hobel mal so richtig schön zu putzen um ein paar Bilder in die XC-Galerie zu stellen und was müssen meine müden Augen entdecken? 

Ein bekackter Riss!







Sowas ist doch ein Garantiefall, oder?

Schönen Gruß,
Josch


----------



## punkrockhamburg (3. August 2008)

Entschuldigt bitte die Wortwahl, ich bin gerade ein bisschen emotional ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joopen (3. August 2008)

Klar, Garantiefall. Hatte genau den gleichen am oberen Ende des Steuerrohrs an meinem GC. Anrufen und schnell ersetzen lassen (bei mir ca. 14 Tage inkl. Versand)


----------



## helix66 (5. August 2008)

Habe vorgestern an meinem Grand Canyon 9.0 (Bj. 04/2007) ebenfalls einen Haarriss am Steuerrohr entdeckt und Canyon sofort per mail verständigt - warte nun auf Antwort....


----------



## gonzo63 (5. August 2008)

... das sieht aber gar nicht gut aus!!

Da werd ich nachher, auf der Spätschicht, mein Torque FR 8 mal etwas genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. Will mal schwer hoffen dabei nichts zu finden!

Gruß gonzo


----------



## punkrockhamburg (5. August 2008)

So, habe gestern mit Canyon telefoniert.

Ferndiagnose per Email mit Foto ist nicht möglich, das Rad muss auf jeden Fall nach Koblenz.
Der Brief mit dem Rückholschein lag auch schon heute in der Post. Das Rad geht also morgen früh auf die Reise. Ich bin ja mal gespannt, was dabei rauskommt...

Schönen Gruß,
Josch


----------



## gonzo63 (5. August 2008)

.. hab meins heute mal "untersucht" und nichts feststellen können. Das hab ich auch gehofft!

Ich könnte mir vorstellen das da was mit den Maßen nicht gepasst hat, grad beim Steuersatz! Zu doll eingepresst, schon zuviel Spannung drauf?
Zu Dem direkt unterhalb der Schweißnaht... Spannungsriss... ist schließlich Alu! Hab selbst mal (versucht!) Alu zu schweißen, beim Bund... war heftig!

.. hoffe du hast Erfolg, bekommst was neues... auf Garantie!

Gruß gonzo


----------



## fÄlix (6. August 2008)

bekommst auf jeden einen neuen rahmen, war bei mir das gleiche. 
mach nich ewig mit mails und so rum. retourschein anfordern und in den karton das ding. nach spätestens zwei wochen haste das gute stück wieder!

ist jetzt bestimmt schon das 10te gc wo ich das sehe. die wissen mittlerweile denk ich mal bescheid bei canyon.


gruss


----------



## biketiger2 (24. August 2008)

Komische Stelle für einen Riss, dem Kraftverlauf im Rahmen nach ist das eigentlich eine der am wenigsten belastesten Stellen. Gab mal so einen ähnlichen Fall, da war letzendlich ein dauerhaft zu lasch eingestellter Steuersatz die Ursache!!!


----------



## bionickid (10. November 2008)

Hi,

hab mal ne Frage: habe festgestellt, dass mein Rahmen beim bergauffahren - also wenn man richtig fest in die Pedale tritt - und bei angezogener Bremse beim hinundher wippen "knarzt", und das ziemlich deutlich. War bei einem Fachhändler der meinte, dass ich mal den Steuersatz auseinandernehmen sollte und mit ner Taschenlampe das Steuerrohr untersuchen soll (weil wir festgestellt haben, dass das knarzen dort seinen Ursprung hat!). Hab ich also gemacht und folgendes entdeckt:






der "Schlitz" im Steuerrohr befindet sich ca. 3cm unterhalb des oberen Endes des Steuerrohrs, aber nur auf der linken Seite. 
Das "Loch" im Rahmen befindet sich an der Unterseite dort wo das Unterrohr mit dem Steuerrohr verbunden ist. 

Kann jemand damit was anfangen? Ich werde definitiv nochmal zu meinem Händler gehen und ihm das zeigen.


----------



## uschi-w (14. November 2008)

bionickid schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab mal ne Frage: habe festgestellt, dass mein Rahmen beim bergauffahren - also wenn man richtig fest in die Pedale tritt - und bei angezogener Bremse beim hinundher wippen "knarzt", und das ziemlich deutlich. War bei einem Fachhändler der meinte, dass ich mal den Steuersatz auseinandernehmen sollte und mit ner Taschenlampe das Steuerrohr untersuchen soll (weil wir festgestellt haben, dass das knarzen dort seinen Ursprung hat!). Hab ich also gemacht und folgendes entdeckt:
> Anhang anzeigen 149657
> ...





Mit einem Canyon zum Händler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Das hört sich ja gut an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coffeeracer (14. November 2008)

bionickid schrieb:


> Kann jemand damit was anfangen? Ich werde definitiv nochmal zu meinem Händler gehen und ihm das zeigen.



So wie das auf den Bildern aussieht ist das doch ein Riß.
Dann brauchst du damit nicht den Händler "NERVE"en, sondern schick das Rad
nach Canyon.


----------



## bionickid (14. November 2008)

@ uschi-w:

sorry, falscher Beitrag - ist kein Canyon sondern ein Quantec Superlight Rahmen. Der Fahrradladen Mechaniker bei dem ich vorbeigeschaut habe wusste aber auch keine genaue Antwort.
Wo Material für Leichtbau gespaart wird leidet halt die Stabilität - zumindes bei Rahmen "von der Stange". Ansonsten: wenns knackt nicht mehr den Berg runterbügeln .


----------



## simdiem (14. November 2008)

bionickid schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 149659
> 
> Das "Loch" im Rahmen befindet sich an der Unterseite dort wo das Unterrohr mit dem Steuerrohr verbunden ist.



Der Schlitz ist normal, das ist das Gussset was an Unter-und Steuerrohr geschweisst wird. Dieses ist nach unten offen. Das ist auf jeden Fall normal. 

Die anderen Bilder kann ich nicht auswerten, weiss teilweise nicht einmal aus welchem Winkel die aufgenommen worden sind. Von weiter weg mit höherer Auflösung wäre besser gewesen


----------



## bionickid (14. November 2008)

coffeeracer schrieb:


> So wie das auf den Bildern aussieht ist das doch ein Riß.
> Dann brauchst du damit nicht den Händler "NERVE"en, sondern schick das Rad
> nach Canyon.



Bin mal mit dem Finger drüber und das fühlt sich wie ausgefräßt an - ist schon ein größerer Spalt. Vielleicht ein Teil vom Steuersatz? 
Ach ja, und ist kein Canyon.


----------



## Didi123 (15. November 2008)

zurück zu canyon!
folgendes hab' ich eben an meinem XC (2007er) beim entschlammen entdeckt:






sieht ganz ähnlich aus wie beim rad von punkrockhamburg (fotoalbum), nur eben am oberen ende des steuerrohres.
dachte schon seit ner weile, dass die gabel klappert, aber jetzt weiß ich wo's herkommt!

werd' mal versuchen, bei canyon anzurufen...


----------



## simdiem (15. November 2008)

shice das sieht nicht gut aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CANIANER7.0 (15. November 2008)

simdiem schrieb:


> shice das sieht nicht gut aus...



stimmt. Aber das gibt n neuen Rahmen - was will man mehr?


----------



## Didi123 (15. November 2008)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> stimmt. Aber das gibt n neuen Rahmen - was will man mehr?



hoffentlich nen 2009er...?!


----------



## punkrockhamburg (15. November 2008)

- das sieht wirklich exakt so aus wie bei meinem Rad.

Anrufen, Rückholschein bekommen, Rad einschicken, mit neuem Rahmen zurückbekommen. 
Bei mir hat es insgesamt ca. 10 Tage gedauert.

Sei froh, dass Dir das Rad nicht in der Hochsaison fehlt.

Gruß,
Josch


----------



## orchknurz (15. November 2008)

@ Didi --- haben wir es letztes mal so krachen lassen?
musste heute auch eine niederlage einstecken 



@all : ich bin raus- mein hardtail habe vor 1,5 jahren verkauft.
falls jemand lust hat mit mir rr zu fahren- 
gruß flo


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (16. November 2008)

Didi123 schrieb:


> hoffentlich nen 2009er...?!



Das _glaube _ich nicht nicht - Tim! Ich gehe davon aus, dass Canyon noch einige Rahmen aus vergangenen Jahren gebunkert hat (siehe auch Outlet).


----------



## supasini (16. November 2008)

hab 2002 für mein 2000er FX 5000 ein Nerve XC bekommen, da der Rahmen ne Fehlkonstruktion war (an der Stelle, wo er gerissen ist).
2004 habe ich dann für mein Nerve XC sehr schnell ein "neues" Nerve XC bekommen, da der Rahmen wieder ne Fehlkonstruktion war (an der Stelle, wo er gerissen ist) - das war aber dann das 2003er Modell mit Sonderlackierung und "falschen" Aufklebern, was extra für Reklamationen produziert worden ist (wenn du mal irgendwo nen schwarzen XC-Rahmen mit Aufklebern vom 04er ES siehst: das sind Rekla-Rahmen).
Canyon hat seit Jahren Probleme mit Rahmen"brüchen", also Rissen an Schweißnähten. Ist halt Großserie und die Rahmen sind immer schon sehr leicht gewesen im Vergleich zum Mitbewerb. Wenn man sie artgerecht einsetzt können Risse entstehen, das wird aber schnell und kundenfreundlich geregelt. 

mein Reklarahmen war nur noch einmal bei Canyon: Sitzstreben mussten getauscht werden, weil der Lagersitz nicht richtig gehärtet war. insgesamt habe ich mit dem Rahmen ca. 8000 Gelände-km zurückgelegt, er sit gerade verkauft und der neue Besitzer ist von den Fahreigenschaften begeistert.

Also: Ball flach halten, Canyon kontaktieren, das nehmen, was du bekommst. Nicht erwarten kannst du allerdings, dass ein Defekt dir einen besseren Rahmen beschert.


----------



## biketiger2 (16. November 2008)

In den Garantiebedingungen steht soweit ich weiß: wird gegen ein aktuelles Modell ersetzt. Da brauch man sich dann kein altes umgelabeltes andrehen lassen!


----------



## supasini (16. November 2008)

das heißt eher: du kannst nicht auf dem alten (z.B. Farbe!) bestehen, sondern musst das nehmen, was du angeboten bekommst, solange es gleich- oder höherwertig ist.
Also kein Anspruch auf ein aktuelles Modell.


----------



## Didi123 (17. November 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> das heißt eher: du kannst nicht auf dem alten (z.B. Farbe!) bestehen, sondern musst das nehmen, was du angeboten bekommst, solange es gleich- oder höherwertig ist.
> Also kein Anspruch auf ein aktuelles Modell.



also anspruch auf einen aktuellen rahmen würde ich auch gar nicht erheben, aber ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich einen bekommen würde.

ein problem hätte ich aber sehr wohl damit, wenn mir statt einem weißen ein schwarz eloxierter rahmen angeboten wird, schließlich hab' ich mir in 2007 nicht zuletzt WEGEN DER FARBE ein um zwei klassen höherwertiges modell gekauft als ursprünglich geplant, sonst wäre es nämlich statt dem XC 7.0 ein XC 5.0 geworden...
über andere farben ließe sich diskutieren, aber schwarz-eloxiert kann ich nicht mehr sehen!


----------



## biketiger2 (17. November 2008)

Wenn es innerhalb der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung (2 Jahre) passiert, hat man gute Karten, da eine Nachbesserung am Rahmen ja schlecht möglich ist. Als Kunde kann ich dann wählen zwischen Rücktritt vom Kaufvertrag (Rückgabe ganzes Fahrrad), Preisminderung (entsprechend dem Rahmenpreis wohl 900 Euro) oder Ersatzlieferung, in diesem Fall wohl ein gleicher Rahmen bzw. das entsprechende Nachfolgemodell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (17. November 2008)

wie auch immer, ich muss jetzt erstmal abwarten.
hab' eben mit der werkstatthotline telefoniert (ich les' hier dauernd was kommunikationsproblemen - bin beim ersten versuch durchgekommen... ?! ) und warte auf den rückholschein, dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## bionickid (17. November 2008)

simdiem schrieb:


> Der Schlitz ist normal, das ist das Gussset was an Unter-und Steuerrohr geschweisst wird. Dieses ist nach unten offen. Das ist auf jeden Fall normal.
> 
> Die anderen Bilder kann ich nicht auswerten, weiss teilweise nicht einmal aus welchem Winkel die aufgenommen worden sind. Von weiter weg mit höherer Auflösung wäre besser gewesen



War heute bei Wellmannbikes und dort hat der Mechaniker sich das ganze mal genauer angeschaut wobei er den Steuersatz entfernt hat (dazu hab ich halt leider nicht das Werkzeuch). Der "Schlitz" im Steuerrohr kommt von der Steuersatzmontage meinte er, "das kommt vor". O.k. Daher kam das knacken nicht, sondern der Steuersatz war nich geschmiert!!!! Also hat er Kupferpaste draufgetan und siehe da - das knarzen und knacken is weg!!!! 
Und ja, wie du schon gesagt hast - das "Loch" ist normal (Gussset). Meinte er als erstes.


----------



## Didi123 (17. November 2008)

.


----------



## Tintin33 (19. November 2008)

orchknurz schrieb:


> @ Didi --- haben wir es letztes mal so krachen lassen?
> musste heute auch eine niederlage einstecken
> 
> 
> ...



Ha, diesen Riss kenn ich.Hat ich an meinem Centurion Numinis 3 mal innerhalb von 2 Jahren!!!!!
Bin deshalb auf Canyon umgestiegen.
Is doch am Hinterbau wo Brems- und Dämpferaufnahme sitzen?

Sers


----------



## Maxnus (22. November 2008)

Hatte ebenfalls in meinem Grand Canyon Riß im Steuerrohr, gab einen neuen Rahmen. Ich war topzufrieden, bis ich hier lesen musste, dass ich nicht der einzige mit dem Schadensbild bin. Ab jetzt bin ich beunruhigt.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (22. November 2008)

Maxnus schrieb:


> Hatte ebenfalls in meinem Grand Canyon Riß im Steuerrohr, gab einen neuen Rahmen. Ich war topzufrieden, bis ich hier lesen musste, dass ich nicht der einzige mit dem Schadensbild bin. Ab jetzt bin ich beunruhigt.



Welches Modelljahr war das denn? Wie lange hat der Rahmen gehalten? Bestimmte Situation im Trail oder auch spontan gefunden den Riss?
Fragen über Fragen..


----------



## Maxnus (23. November 2008)

2008 - gekauft im März - Riss entdeckt im September - keine Ahnung seit wann der schon da war - kein Sturzschaden oder abnorme Überbelastung - einfach bei der Reinigung entdeckt


----------



## Didi123 (30. November 2008)

gerade mal 7 tage später: mein rad ist wieder da - mit neuem rahmen 







aber 






sch... DHL!!!






  

was machen?
nochmal reklamieren wegen transportschaden?
eigentlich schon, denn DHL hat's verbockt also sollen die's auch bezahlen!!


----------



## Yeti777 (30. November 2008)

Na Klar wird ich das reklamieren, sonst ägerst du dich jedes mal wenn du die delle siehst. 
Echt verdammt ärgerlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudface (30. November 2008)

Oh Mann,
sehr ärgerlich, zumindest im Winter bei schlechten Bodenverhältnissen passiert. Erstattet Dir DHL jetzt das Geld oder ersetzt Canyon das Bike? 

Viele Grüße, Mudface


----------



## KA-Biker (30. November 2008)

du kriegst  sicherlich einen nagelneuen rahemn... apropo meins ist auch grad wegen ..auch transportschaden bei dhl. Meins hat zwei kleinere aber tiefe Kratzer am Oberrohr direkt an den eingriffslöchern vom karton. karton aufgerissen gewessen an den eingriffslöchern. ich bin gespannt was passiert . ich denk die werden das sicherliche abstreiten, aber cih weiss zu 100pron das nix an dem fahrrad war..mal schaun wies wird..ich werde weiterhin berrichten............


----------



## Hoppelcar (1. Dezember 2008)

Mensch Didi das ist ja wohl mehr als eindeutig. Keine Kompromisse.


----------



## Didi123 (1. Dezember 2008)

ja, klar, hab' schon mit canyon gesprochen, aber das muss direkt bei DHL reklamiert und in der filiale "begutachtet" werden.
ich fürchte das wird was größeres...


----------



## cos75 (1. Dezember 2008)

Didi123 schrieb:


> ja, klar, hab' schon mit canyon gesprochen, aber das muss direkt bei DHL reklamiert und in der filiale "begutachtet" werden.
> ich fürchte das wird was größeres...



Das muss aber Canyon bei DHL reklamieren und nicht du oder ?


----------



## Didi123 (1. Dezember 2008)

cos75 schrieb:


> Das muss aber Canyon bei DHL reklamieren und nicht du oder ?



nö, ich denk' das ist schon mein part.
canyon weiß ja auch gar nicht, wie der schaden bzw. die beschädigte verpackung aussehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (1. Dezember 2008)

freu dich schonmal auf deinen neuen rahmen. canyon wird das verrechnen mit der post. was in meinem falle mit den zwei kratzern passiert weiss ich nicht was denk ihr...??????


----------



## Didi123 (13. Dezember 2008)

so, mal wieder was neues...
nach ner kleinen verzögerung wegen einer unfähigen postbediensteten kam heute mein rad wieder von der begutachtung vom zuständigen DHL-paketzentrum zurück.

hier ist das schreiben....ich rufe in erinnerung, dass das rad stets im ORIGINAL CANYON-BIKEGUARD verpackt war!!









der *bikeguard entspricht also nicht den Verpackungsbedingungen gemäß den AGBs der Deutschen Post AG *... das soll wohl ein witz sein, wie!?!"


----------



## hopfer (13. Dezember 2008)

Das ist ja eine Frechheit!?
was machst du jetzt?

LG Peter


----------



## Didi123 (13. Dezember 2008)

ich werd' am montag mal bei canyon anrufen, die werden, so weit ich weiß, sowieso von DHL kontaktiert.
die weitere abwicklung müsste dann zwischen canyon als absender und DHL erfolgen...


----------



## thomasbee (14. Dezember 2008)

Das ist ja schier unglaublich ! Nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen, die ich mit DHL erlebt habe, die ich aber hier nicht schildern werde, damit mein Puls nicht auf 250 ansteigt, wäre ich bereit, bei denen alles ausser Mord zu begehen. Ich empfehle nachdrücklich brutalstmögliche Härte im Umgang mit diesem Unternehmen. Allerdings würde ich das Thema erstmal auf Canyon abwälzen, und, vor allem, den Fortgang hier weiter berichten. 

Wenn die Aussage von DHL rechtmässig ist, müsste man eine einstweilige Verfügung gegen Canyon erwirken, dass sie ab sofort keine weiteren Bikes im Bikeguard verschicken dürfen. DHL, was für ein Laden.

.t


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (14. Dezember 2008)

thomasbee schrieb:


> DHL, was für ein Laden.



Der "Laden" ist doch top 

Was DHL geschrieben hat, klingt doch erstmal plausibel. Mal sehen was die bei Canyon dazu meinen.


----------



## Newmi (14. Dezember 2008)

Normalerweise hättest Du das Paket erst mal anschauen müssen! Und wenn man so einen äußeren Schaden feststellt, nur unter Vorbehalt die Ware annehmen, oder sofort unter beisein des Transporteurs auspacken, ansonsten stehen die Chancen schlecht!


----------



## thomasbee (14. Dezember 2008)

Im Beisein des Transporteurs auspacken und in Ruhe betrachten ist ja wohl eher unrealistisch. Wie "unter Vorbehalt" annehmen funktioniert, würde mich sehr interessieren.

Das interessante an der Aussage von DHL ist doch, dass sie sagen, Canyon macht seinen Verpackungsjob nicht vernünftig. Im übrigen ist die Aussage "entspricht nicht den Verpackungsbedingungen" DIE Standardantwort von DHL, wenn sie mal zahlen sollen, siehe hier

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=%22entspricht+nicht+den+Verpackungsbedingungen%22&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=

Vielleicht bedeutet dass ja dann, wenn man SELBER ein Paket verschickt, sollte man das offene Paket vom Postbeamten erstmal inspizieren lassen und sich bestätigen lassen, dass die Verpackung den Verpackungsbedingungen entspricht. Wo leben wir eigentlich. Es ist doch wohl sonnenklar, dass der Schaden durch DHL verursacht wurde.

.t


----------



## Newmi (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich kenn das "u.V." halt aus unseren Betrieb, wenn wir was abladen und und die Verpackung beschädigt ist!
Aber ich habe grad im www nachgeschaut, und hab leider nichts darüber gefunden, das man es so praktizieren kann!


----------



## cos75 (14. Dezember 2008)

Also für mich ist der Fall klar. Canyon muss den Schaden bezahlen. Man muss die Ware auch im Karton ausreichend vor Beschädigungen schützen, was wohl nicht der Fall war.
Hier mal ein Beispiel wie man ein Fahrrad richtig verpackt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoppelcar (15. Dezember 2008)

Schon klar bei DHL ist Kohle knapp und permanent die Konkurenz im Nacken. Erfahrungen mit DHL : Puls zweihundert baaald

Hatte auch schon Rücksendungen, beschädigt, Neusendung und nicht mal Kulanzerstattung der Versandkosten. Im Gegenteil war als zerbrechlich deklariert >> Sturzschaden und wurde erneut versendet (noch fetter verpackt) wegen 300 Gramm Gewichtsüberschreitung statt 6,90 EUR jetzt 9,90 EUR. Ich wills vergessen, diese Lutscher

Gerne unterstützen wir diesen Haufen ich habe echt nen Hals auf diese Geschäftspraktiken. Wer mit Fremdsprachen gut kann sollte auf GLS ausweichen, sprechen halt kaum deutsch sonst klappts bis jetzt.

Also Didi bleib dran und mach halt bei Canyon Druck, schließlich kannst Du ja nichts dafür


----------



## Didi123 (15. Dezember 2008)

Hoppelcar schrieb:


> Also Didi bleib dran und mach halt bei Canyon Druck, schließlich kannst Du ja nichts dafür



ja schon, aber es ist ja nicht die schuld von canyon, sondern von diesen DHL-hilfsarbeitern, die die pakete wie blöd durch die gegend werfen.

aber andererseits es ist auch nicht der erste transportschaden mit einem bikeguard, der abgewickelt werden will - die räder werden ja seit jahren so versendet.
ich werd' nachher mal anrufen...


----------



## punkrockhamburg (15. Dezember 2008)

Hi Didi,

Der Satz "entspricht nicht den Verpackungsbedingungen der AGB der Deutschen Post AG" erweckt für mich den Eindruck, als gäbe es bei der Post klare Richtlinien, wie Waren zu verpacken sind.

Dann ist die Sachlage doch ganz einfach: 
Entweder Canyon versendet seit Jahren tausende Fahrräder entgegen der Bedingungen, die die Post voraussetzt, um die Verantwortung zu übernehmen.

Oder die Post hat Dir eine Standardantwort geschickt, ohne zu prüfen, ob das Rad tatsächlich nach den Post-Richtlinien verpackt wurde.

Ich würde deshalb an Deiner Stelle gezielt bei Canyon nachfragen, ob der Bikeguard entsprechend der Post-AGBs entwickelt wurde.

Ich hoffe, dass sich die Angelegenheit für Dich bald löst und das Canyon das direkt mit der Post abwickelt, ohne dass Du ständig vermitteln musst.

Schöne Grüße,
Josch


----------



## Didi123 (16. Dezember 2008)

ich denke auch, dass das eine standardantwort war.

ich hab' gestern noch mit canyon telefoniert; wollte nur wissen, ob die schon info von DHL bekommen hatten. war nicht so. 
die werden sich aber jetzt drum kümmern und mir dann bescheid geben.
  vermitteln musste ich eigtl. nicht, aber es ist halt sache des empfängers, einen schaden zu reklamieren, wenn er eine beschädigte sendung bekommt. um die weitere abwicklung kümmert sich dann der absender. 
  ich hätte ja bei der reklamation auch angeben können, dass die sendung direkt zu canyon zurück geht, hatte aber bedenken, dass das rad ohne rückholschein bei canyon nicht zugeordnet werden kann und hab's daher wieder zu mir schicken lassen.

mal sehen, canyon wollte sich heute eigtl. mal melden...

aber eine zweite schicht pappe auf der seite, wo *nicht *die räder zwischen rahmen und kartonaußenseite sind könnte glaub' manchen transportschaden wirksam verhindern...


----------



## cos75 (16. Dezember 2008)

punkrockhamburg schrieb:


> Entweder Canyon versendet seit Jahren tausende Fahrräder entgegen der Bedingungen, die die Post voraussetzt, um die Verantwortung zu übernehmen.



Vielleicht ist es ja für Canyon billiger die paar Transportschäden im Jahr zu bezahlen, als alle Bikes so wie auf dem Bild oben einzupacken....


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (17. Dezember 2008)

Natürlist ist es günstiger - solange DHL nicht reklamiert. Versand-/Versicherungskosten sind fix, Zusätzliche Verpackung und Zeit sind variabel. 

Wobei Canyon sicher nicht drauf abziehlt, sowas bewusst zu steuern - Versicherungsanspruchnahme jetzt.


----------



## messerclub-illi (17. Dezember 2008)

punkrockhamburg schrieb:


> ....
> Der Satz "entspricht nicht den Verpackungsbedingungen der AGB der Deutschen Post AG" erweckt für mich den Eindruck, als gäbe es bei der Post klare Richtlinien, wie Waren zu verpacken sind.




Doch doch es gibt klare Richtlinien, kann mich da nur auf UPS berufen ( aus beruflichen gruenden...)   So muessen Paketinhalte so verpackt werden das sie ein sturz von nem meter oder nen halben unbeschadet ueberstehen und noch vieles mehr... wird mich wundern wenn DHL das anders handhabt

Was das vorsaeztlich "unsachgemaesse verpacken" angeht... sowas is gang und gaebe...... wie schon geschrieben....sachen werden billiger verpackt als gefordert....  die verpackungskosten versandkosten usw die man da spart machen locker die paar reklamationskosten wett.

Ach ja fast vergessen......Didi viel Glueck das alles "Happy endet"


----------



## Didi123 (17. Dezember 2008)

messerclub-illi schrieb:


> Ach ja fast vergessen......Didi viel Glueck das alles "Happy endet"



Danke!


----------



## MX33 (25. Dezember 2008)

an meinem XC 20007 habe ich nach der letzten Reinigung auch mit Erschrecken feststellen müssen das der Rahmen am Steuerrohr eingerissen ist. 
Werde dies nach den Tagen mal bei Canyon reklamieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (25. Dezember 2008)

interessantes Baujahr


----------



## Fonz! (27. Dezember 2008)

so da ich mir vor kurzem auch ein canyon fr bestellt habe und ich soweit nur gutes gehört habe bin ich voller spannung auf diesen thread gestossen und ich bin echt mal gespannt was aus den einzelnen fällen wird ...

ist ja mal eine bodenlose frechheit das dhl einen transportschaden auf unsachgemässe verpacken schiebt und canyon sollte da mal schleunigst
info's rausgeben sehe es schon bei mir kommen pack das teil aus und muss dann feststellen das mein bike eine delle hat 

gruss


----------



## T!ll (27. Dezember 2008)

Mach dir mal nicht in die Hose, abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## Janosh (8. Januar 2009)

Habe vor Weihnachten einen Karton (12Flaschen) Wein nach Hause geschickt bekommen. Dieser war sehr stabil und hatte auf der Seite einen Aufkleber, *DHL geprüfte Verpackung*. Nachdem ich vorher diesen thread gelesen hatte und den Weinkarton dann in Händen hielt, habe ich mich gefragt, warum CANYON seine BIKEGUARD- Verpackung nicht einfach von DHL prüfen, zertifizieren lässt. 
Meine Frage darum an CANYON.
 Ist eine Prüfung nicht möglich, oder werden die vereinzelt auftretenden Fälle beschädigter Bikes einfach auf den Kunden abgewälzt, bzw. der Ärger mit der Abwicklung eines solchen Schadens???
Hallo, Herr Staab, das wäre doch bestimmt mal was für die Reklamationsbeprechung im Hause CANYON.

Erfolgreiches und unfallfreies 2009


----------



## Didi123 (15. Januar 2009)

latest news, auch wenn's inzwischen etwas OT geworden ist...
mein rad ist seit zwei tagen wieder da! 

neuer (?) bikeguard und sogar noch ganz heil...





...oder doch nicht? (genau hinschauen!)





ich sag' nichts dazu!   





der inhalt ist diesmal zum glück unversehrt










trotzdem sollte canyon vielleicht mal darüber nachdenken, auf der rahmenseite eine zusätzliche lage karton zwischen rahmen und bikeguard zu packen, das würde m.e. viele transportschäden verhindern.

oder besser noch den paketdienst wechseln...!!!


----------



## Schulle (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo Didi123,
freut mich echt das nach der ganzen Odyssee jetzt
endlich doch alles geklappt hat bei Dir.
Da fängt Dein Jahr doch gut an .
Hat also Canyon jetzt den Schaden übernommen 
oder doch DHL?

LG Schulle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (15. Januar 2009)

Schulle schrieb:


> Da fängt Dein Jahr doch gut an



was das fahrrad betrifft, ja.... 



Schulle schrieb:


> Hat also Canyon jetzt den Schaden übernommen oder doch DHL?



keine ahnung.
ich wollt's eigtl. oben noch dazu schreiben: beide male als das rad bei canyon war hab' ich keinerlei feedback über eingang des pakets oder das weitere procedere bekommen. 
ich bekam das rad jedesmal ohne irgendein muh oder mäh einfach wieder zugestellt. wer jetzt welche kosten übernimmt weiß ich nicht.

soll jetzt kein vorwurf sein, schließlich muss ich nicht unbedingt wissen, was gemacht wird, solange ich nix zahlen muss. 
aber es wäre schön zu wissen "das rad ist jetzt da" oder "das rad geht heute wieder raus"...


----------



## Schulle (16. Januar 2009)

Sollte man eigentlich meinen. Gut du musstest nichts zahlen, aber die Rennereien gehen einen immer aufm Zeiger. Egal jetzt, hauptsache Radl ist da und heile und Du hast noch einen aktuelleren Rahmen (mit neuen Lagern). In diesem Sinne FROHES BIKEN!!!


----------



## boelf (17. April 2009)

Meins hat es auch erwischt. Bin mal gespannt wie lang sich die Sache zieht besonders da ich auch noch probleme mit der Gabel hab. Und das zum Saisonstart -.-.


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (17. April 2009)

Ist das auch ein XC? Welches Baujahr?


----------



## boelf (17. April 2009)

Nein, es ist ein Grand Canyon 7.0 Baujahr 2008


----------



## kungfu (19. April 2009)

Kennt jemand 2009èr Modelle wo dieser Riss auftauchte ?

Gruss
k.


----------



## magicnight (11. Mai 2009)

Mein Grand Canyon 9.0 Baujahr 2007 hatte ebenfalls einen Riss im Steuerrohr, wie auf dem Foto von boelf, nur oben.
Karton bestellt, der kam per NN.
Anruf bei Canyon und Problem besprochen, bekam einen Rücksendeschein.
Rad ging am Donnerstag, 30.4. bei mir raus, am drauffolgenden Samstag kam es mit getauschtem Rahmen sehr sauber montiert zurück.
Hab mit längerer Wartezeit gerechnet, alles in Allem top gelaufen.


----------



## Cortezsi (11. Mai 2009)

magicnight schrieb:


> Mein Grand Canyon 9.0 Baujahr 2007 hatte ebenfalls einen Riss im Steuerrohr, wie auf dem Foto von boelf, nur oben.
> Karton bestellt, der kam per NN.
> Anruf bei Canyon und Problem besprochen, bekam einen Rücksendeschein.
> Rad ging am Donnerstag, 30.4. bei mir raus, am drauffolgenden Samstag kam es mit getauschtem Rahmen sehr sauber montiert zurück.
> Hab mit längerer Wartezeit gerechnet, alles in Allem top gelaufen.



Und war es dann ein 2007/2008er Rahmen oder schon ein neuer 2009er?


----------



## magicnight (11. Mai 2009)

> Und war es dann ein 2007/2008er Rahmen oder schon ein neuer 2009er?



Ein 2007/ 08 er.


----------



## Didi123 (11. Mai 2009)

kungfu schrieb:


> Kennt jemand 2009èr Modelle wo dieser Riss auftauchte ?
> 
> Gruss
> k.



wäre ja übel, wenn die 2009er jetzt schon risse bekämen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketiger2 (13. Mai 2009)

Mein Händler meinte, da könnte auch die Bauform der Reba schuld dran sein. Er hatte bei einem Quantec und einem Scott genau den selben Schaden. Bei der Reba sind die Standrohre unter dem Steuerrohr sehr weit vorne. Die Belastung ist da viel höher als z.B. bei der SID, da gehen sie fast gerade nach unten.


----------



## Cortezsi (13. Mai 2009)

Haben den alle hier mit einem Riss eine Reba (gehabt)?


----------



## Didi123 (13. Mai 2009)

Nö, ich hab die Fox F100.


----------



## aikrO_o (29. Mai 2009)

Nun hat's mich auch erwischt ...  





Heute beim Putzen entdeckt 
Handelt sich um ein 2008er GC 7.0, etwas über ein Jahr alt. Sturz- und unfallfrei. Die Mail an den Werkstattsupport ist bereits raus. Ich werde berichten ...


----------



## boelf (14. Juni 2009)

Sieht ja richtig übel aus bei dir!

Rückmeldung von mir:
Rahmen wurde ersetzt (wieder ein 08er) und ich konnte noch die Rahmengröße wechseln. Hat sich alles lange hingezogen da ja meine Gabel noch eingeschickt wurde, sprich Rücksendeschein am 14. April beantragt, zurück hatte ich es am 12. Juni.
-> wenn der Rahmen wieder kaputt geht, dann bitte im Spätsommer/ Herbst.

Noch was zur Abwicklung.
Ich kann das Forum mal wieder sehr loben, da ich weder konkrete Informationen über die Hotline, noch über email-kontakt bekommen habe, aber über einen hier vertretenen Mitarbeiter habe ich alles erfahren.


----------



## b3nl (16. Juni 2009)

Didi123 schrieb:


> neuer (?) bikeguard und sogar noch ganz heil...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich bin erschrocken, dass man einen Karton "Bikeguard" nennt und so wenig Polsterung darbietet. 

Und dafür kann es eigentlich nur einen Grund geben, oben hat es schon einer angesprochen. Die "paar" Reklamationen (eigentlich ein Zeichen dafür, dass DHL im Durchschnitt qualitativ extrem gut versendet) fallen vom Geld her nicht so sehr ins Gewicht, als wenn man auspolstern würde. Aber ist es denn so teuer, den Karton zart mit irgendwas vollzustopfen? Dem Kunden gegenüber, der den möglichen Schaden ausbaden muss, ist das eine Frechheit. Da bringt es ja noch nichtmals etwas, mit dem DHL-Mann das Bike auszupacken!

Wenn ich sowas sehe, bleibt eigentlich nur die Fahrt nach Koblenz selbst. So darf man doch kein Fahrrad verschicken ...


----------



## chilometro (16. Juni 2009)

b3nl schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas sehe, bleibt eigentlich nur die Fahrt nach Koblenz selbst. So darf man doch kein Fahrrad verschicken ...


 
Aus meiner Erfahrung in einer Werkstatt kann ich nur sagen das die meisten Bikes so im Laden ankommen. Allerdings sind oft dünne Pappen um die Hauptrohre geklebt, damit keine Kratzer an den sichtbaren Stellen erscheinen - manchmal haben Sie halt Beulen. Mit mehr Polsterung würde man bei 100 Rädern nach einem Tag in der Werkstatt vor Müll umkommen.


----------



## b3nl (16. Juni 2009)

chilometro schrieb:


> Aus meiner Erfahrung in einer Werkstatt kann ich nur sagen das die meisten Bikes so im Laden ankommen.


  Mh, naja, vergleichen kann man diese imho Situation nicht wirklich. Das Handling und die Möglichkeiten eines Ladens mit einem versendeten Bike/Rahmen ist doch eigentlich ganz andere, als der Versand zum Endkunden, von dem nicht ausgegangen werden darf, dass er professioneller Fahrradhändler/Mechaniker ist.   





chilometro schrieb:


> Allerdings sind oft dünne Pappen um die Hauptrohre geklebt, damit keine Kratzer an den sichtbaren Stellen erscheinen - manchmal haben Sie halt Beulen. Mit mehr Polsterung würde man bei 100 Rädern nach einem Tag in der Werkstatt vor Müll umkommen.


  Da hast du durchaus Recht und ist auch ein nachvollziehbarer Grund, aber dieses Problem ist ja eigentlich ein Anderes und läßt sich auf viele Bereiche ausdehen, wie kann man Verpackung minimieren ohne dass das Produkt darunter leidet! Und wenn man das Minimieren nicht schafft, wie kann man eine bessere Entsorgung gewährleisten...


----------



## biketiger2 (16. Juni 2009)

Wenn der Riss innerhalb der ersten 2 Jahre auftritt, hat man die Wahl, da man das Rad ja als ganzes gekauft hat und sich der Schaden nicht reparieren läßt:

1. Ersatzlieferung - neuer Rahmen
2. Wandlung - das ganze Rad gegen Erstattung des Kaufpreises zurückgeben
3. Minderung - ein angemessener Betrag ist hier wohl der Rahmenneupreis von 899 Euro

Im Garantieheft steht, daß man im Garantiefall (in der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung sowieso) ein aktuelles Modell bekommt! Wieso hast du dir denn nochmal ein 2008er andrehen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortezsi (16. Juni 2009)

biketiger2 schrieb:


> Im Garantieheft steht, daß man im Garantiefall (in der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung sowieso) ein aktuelles Modell bekommt! Wieso hast du dir denn nochmal ein 2008er andrehen lassen.



Damit er sich dann nächstes Jahr, wenn der Riss wiederum in diesem neuen 2008er Rahmen erscheint, einen 2010er Rahmen bekommt.


----------



## vtrkalle (16. Juni 2009)

So jetzt hat es auch mich erwischt, ein kleiner Riss oben und ein großer unten, die Garantie ist seit 14 Tagen abgelaufen, was sagt Canyon dazu bei der Werkstatt- und Servicehotline komme ich nicht durch, so ein Mist. Die Jahresinspektion habe ich auch nicht machen lassen, ich hoffe die zicken da nicht rum.
Es ist ein WXC 0.8 Bj.2007, dafür gibt es doch keine Rahmen zu kaufen, hoffentlich welche auf Kulanz


----------



## schappi (16. Juni 2009)

Auf den Rahmen hast du 5 Jahre Garantie!


----------



## KA-Biker (16. Juni 2009)

nichtmehr 7 Jahre?


----------



## aikrO_o (16. Juni 2009)

Ich habe gestern auch meinen neuen Rahmen bekommen, ebenfalls wieder ein '08er, wobei ich darüber eigentlich ganz froh bin, da ich so nicht die Sattelstütze ('09er haben ein 27,2 Stützenmaß) und den Umwerfer (an die neuen passen wohl nur E-Type?) tauschen muss. Normalerweise müsste das zwar in der Gewährleistung mit inbegriffen sein, wenn sie gegen einen '09er wechseln, aber who cares.
Sollte wieder ein Riss auftreten gibt's dann tatsächlich ein '09er oder '10er Rahmen .

Die Abwicklung gestaltete sich recht unkompliziert, wobei ich mir etwas mehr Kommunikation gewünscht hätte. Der neue Rahmen wurde einige Tage nach Einsendung kommentarlos verschickt, so dass ich bis gestern nicht wusste, was mich nun erwartet.


----------



## vtrkalle (16. Juni 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Auf den Rahmen hast du 5 Jahre Garantie!



dein Wort in Gottes Ohr, ich hoffe das ist für Auslandskunden auch so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (17. Juni 2009)

aikrO_o schrieb:


> Die Abwicklung gestaltete sich recht unkompliziert, wobei ich mir etwas mehr Kommunikation gewünscht hätte. Der neue Rahmen wurde einige Tage nach Einsendung kommentarlos verschickt, so dass ich bis gestern nicht wusste, was mich nun erwartet.


Ging mir ähnlich - kpl. Rahmentausch inkl. 2x Versand in nur einer Woche, und plötzlich stand der Karton wieder vor der Tür.



vtrkalle schrieb:


> dein Wort in Gottes Ohr, ich hoffe das ist für Auslandskunden auch so


Ich dachte auch 5 Jahre, aber auf die aktuellen Rahmen scheinen es sogar 6 zu sein...: http://www.canyon.com/service/faq.html?c=8&q=31


----------



## .t1mo (28. Juli 2009)

Hat sich eigentlich nochmal etwas bezüglich der Risse im Steuerrohr ergeben? Kommt es vermehrt bei 100mm Gabeln vor und dann auch bei denen die, wie die REBA, weit nach vorn bauen?

Bin am überlegen meine REBA mal auf 100mm zu traveln. Falls das aber das Steuerrohrriss-Risiko erhöht würde ich mir das schnell wieder aus dem Kopf schlagen...


----------



## biketiger2 (28. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube nicht, daß der GC Rahmen so grenzwertig konstruiert ist, da? bei den minimalen Winkeländerungen bei größerem Federweg was passiert. Die alten Nerves sind ja wohl prinzipiell gleich vom Steuerrohr, da passierts ja nicht so oft. Kann eigentlich nur ein Fehler in der Produktion oder bei der Steuersatz Montage sein.


----------



## vtrkalle (28. Juli 2009)

biketiger2 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, daß der GC Rahmen so grenzwertig konstruiert ist, da? bei den minimalen Winkeländerungen bei größerem Federweg was passiert. Die alten Nerves sind ja wohl prinzipiell gleich vom Steuerrohr, da passierts ja nicht so oft. Kann eigentlich nur ein Fehler in der Produktion oder bei der Steuersatz Montage sein.



Das ist mit Sicherheit kein Überlastungsriss, sonder ein Fehler in der Produktion


----------



## .t1mo (28. Juli 2009)

Würde mich auch ehrlich gesagt wundern da ansonsten sicherlich mehr Leute die Probleme hätten. Mich hat nur gewundert, dass ich hier gelesen habe, dass gleiche Risse auch beispielsweise bei Scott Rahmen auftreten - immer in Kombination mit der REBA.


----------



## vtrkalle (28. Juli 2009)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Würde mich auch ehrlich gesagt wundern da ansonsten sicherlich mehr Leute die Probleme hätten. Mich hat nur gewundert, dass ich hier gelesen habe, dass gleiche Risse auch beispielsweise bei Scott Rahmen auftreten - immer in Kombination mit der REBA.



bei mir ist eine 100mm Fox verbaut


----------



## .t1mo (28. Juli 2009)

...die aber doch irgendwie ähnlich nach vorne baut oder nicht?


----------



## Friedrich89 (9. November 2009)

Wo ich das gerade hier lese, habe ein Grand Canyon 8.0 (2008) und hatte das selbe Problem vor 2 Wochen.
Das Bike eingeschickt und einen neuen Rahmen bekommen, wenn ich sowas hier lese, werde ich mir auf keinen noch ein Bike von Canyon holen.
Ich bin wirklich kaum gefahren, nur mal zur Arbeit oder ne kleine Tour an der Alster.
Ach ja, habe auch ne Reba Team.

Sonstige Probleme mit dem Bike:

Formula Oro K24: System war undicht an der Schelle zum Lenker befestigen (Karbon Lenker "angeätzt")

Reba Team: Lock out kaputt gegangen, die Gabel hat dann nur noch 2cm gefedert.


----------



## vtrkalle (9. November 2009)

Warum das, du hast nach 2 Wochen einen neuen Rahmen erhalten, was willst du mehr. 
Übrigens das war kein Überlastungsriss sonder ein Produktionsfehler den Canyon inzwischen behoben hat. 
Für die Probleme mit der Gabel kann Canyon auch nichts dafür, da ist dann wohl der Herstellen der Gabel Schuld oder. 



Friedrich89 schrieb:


> Wo ich das gerade hier lese, habe ein Grand Canyon 8.0 (2008) und hatte das selbe Problem vor 2 Wochen.
> Das Bike eingeschickt und einen neuen Rahmen bekommen, wenn ich sowas hier lese, werde ich mir auf keinen noch ein Bike von Canyon holen.
> Ich bin wirklich kaum gefahren, nur mal zur Arbeit oder ne kleine Tour an der Alster.
> Ach ja, habe auch ne Reba Team.
> ...


----------



## flogy (6. Mai 2010)

So jetzt hats meine Mamy auch erwischt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vtrkalle (6. Mai 2010)

ist doch halb so wild, mach ein schwarzes Isolierband drum rum und gut istâs 


































SpaÃ bei Seite, ich hoffe es geht bei dir schneller als bei mir, jetzt in der Saison.
GruÃ: vtrkalle



flogy schrieb:


> So jetzt hats meine Mamy auch erwischt


----------



## flogy (6. Mai 2010)

Wie lang hats bei dir gedauert?


----------



## vtrkalle (6. Mai 2010)

das möchtest du nicht wissen  soll aber eine Ausnahme gewesen sein
Ich konnte mich im Nachhinein mit Canyon einigen 



flogy schrieb:


> Wie lang hats bei dir gedauert?


----------



## flogy (7. Mai 2010)

Is schon krass wie im oderen Eck die Werbung läuft und hier Bilder von ihren Bikes gepostet werden 

Glaubt ihr, es macht Sinn mit dem netten Herrn am Telefon (durch Aufpreis) einen Carbonrahmen auszuhandeln?


----------



## blastermind (9. Mai 2010)

auch mein Canyon hat es erwischt, Bj 2007 Yellowstone 5.0
Ich hatte es nicht mal selber gesehen, sondern es wurde bei einer Inspektion durch ne Werkstatt festgestellt.






Durch die 5 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen kann ich doch auf einen neuen Rahmen hoffen oder?


----------



## schappi (9. Mai 2010)

Ist typisch für die 2007er Modelle, da stimmten wohl die Toleranzbänder nicht und die Spannungen nach dem Einpressen des Steuerlagers war zu hoch. Reklamieren, Retourenschein kriegen, Einschicke, gibt nen neuen rahmen von Canyon.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Cortezsi (10. Mai 2010)

blastermind schrieb:


> Durch die 5 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen kann ich doch auf einen neuen Rahmen hoffen oder?



Wieso hoffen?! Das ist ein klarer Fall für einen neuen Rahmen.


----------



## blastermind (21. Juli 2010)

Ich warte immer noch auf mein Yellowstone mit dem neuen Rahmen.

Letzte Woche hatte ich zwar schon einmal ein neues bekommen, aber Canyon war scheinbar nicht in der Lage die richtige Rahmengröße zu verbauen und haben mir einen S Rahmen angedreht...und das nach 2 Monaten Wartezeit.

Aber immerhin wurden aufgrund der langen Wartezeit einige Teile wie Bremsbeläge,Kette,Kassette und Kettenblätter kostenfrei erneuert.

Na mal schauen ob ich diesen Sommer nochmal Fahrrad fahren kann...


----------



## flogy (21. Juli 2010)

Hab meinen neuen Rahmen nach endlosen Telefonaten, wann es denn soweit sei, und geschlagenen 1 1/2 Monaten bekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

